# The search for Liederkranz



## Buck (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi, y'all (this is my Paula Deen impression)

Years ago I fell in love with Borden's Liederkranz cheese.  Some time ago they stopped makiing it and I've been in mourning ever since.  Does anybody out there know of a suitable substitute?   My cheese glands are atrophying and I want to feed my need!  Thanks for your help.

Buck


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 15, 2006)

There are plenty of other stinky feet cheeses out there!!  pont levecque is a bit on the way. Columbiers and rebluchon (I think--at least what we had in Provence was!!) would fill the bill. Limburger?
Go to  igourmet.com and look.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 16, 2006)

Just (Googled), Borden's Liederkranz,and found a site that has a new cheese -inspired by Liederkranz- called "Kullers Cheese Factory retail store.  The new cheese is called Bayrisher Bergsteiger Kase ( a soft mellow lmburger type cheese).   It was $2.75 - 6 oz.     Kullerscheese@yahoo.com   Hopes this helps !


----------



## cjs (Sep 16, 2006)

I love Liederkranz! I had no idea that Limburger was considered 'tamer' - igourmet has the sucessor as mentioned by Barb above. Got to order some of that. Thank you Buck for reminding me of a real childhood favorite! 


http://www.igourmet.com/shoppe/search.asp?cat=51&qry=Liederkranz&search.x=28&search.y=10


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 16, 2006)

Add me & my mom to the list of Liederkranz lovers, who also mourned its passing.  Used to come in a litle cardboard box with a wooden bottom.

One of my mom's & my favorite sandwiches growing up - although not one I ever took to school due to it's "pungency" - lol!! - was Liederkranz & raw onion on white bread.  Yum!!!!

Several years ago Saveur magazine did an article on the birth & death of Liederkranz.  It was an interesting read - sort of like reading the obit of an old friend.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2006)

It's not made any more?  Or jsut not available in the US?


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm confused (not an unnatural state for me). I also Googled "Borden's Liederkranz" and found quite a bit of information about it. 

Most sources say that Borden stopped making any natural cheeses (as opposed to the goo they call "process cheese") in late 1981, after a fire damaged its plant in Van Wert, Ohio, where Liederkranz had been made since 1926. 

These sources also say that the Van Wert plant was then purchased by the Fisher Cheese Company, which produced Liederkranz until 1985, when bacteria contaminated a batch of Liederkranz and several other cheeses. Fisher then withdraw Liederkranz from the market, and supposedly it was never made again. The rights to the cheese and the culture used to make it supposedly were then sold to the New Zealand Dairy Board, which has reportedly kept the culture alive but never produced this uniquely American cheese. 

Is this incorrect? Have you been able to buy this cheese more recently than 1985? I'm curious because I remember that my wife's father loved the stuff, and I had it frequently at their home before we were married.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2006)

Good info, Doug.  Thanks.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 16, 2006)

That's correct Doug, if my recollection of the Saveur magazine article serves me right.  There hasn't been any Liederkranz produced since the mid-1980's.


----------



## idodeclaire54 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Wrong e-mail address!*



			
				Barb L said:
			
		

> Just (Googled), Borden's Liederkranz,and found a site that has a new cheese -inspired by Liederkranz- called "Kullers Cheese Factory retail store. The new cheese is called Bayrisher Bergsteiger Kase ( a soft mellow lmburger type cheese). It was $2.75 - 6 oz. Kullerscheese@yahoo.com Hopes this helps !


 
The e-mail address is kutterscheese@yahoo.com, not kuller.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's the link to their website. 

Kutter's Cheese Factory Retail Store


----------



## Buck (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the "heads-up."  After I've tried some I'll file a report.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 25, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Here's the link to their website.
> 
> Kutter's Cheese Factory Retail Store


 
Thanks for the tip.  Looks like they have some interesting stuff.  I'm looking forward to ordering a variety of their products come December.


----------



## cjs (Jun 25, 2007)

great site - saved for this fall!!


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 4, 2008)

I placed an order today but I'm a bit apprehensive because it seems the Kutter outfit has been substantially bought out by another company.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 5, 2008)

Good for you!!  From what I've read on their website, I don't think your order should be compromised at all.  Do give us a critique of the cheese or cheeses you receive!!!


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll let ya know.  They say their limburger is firm.  My experience has been that limberger goes from firm to soft & creamy and then back to firm (dried out).  Ordered two 14 oz limburger and four 6 oz bergsteiger(liederkranz imitations).


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 16, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Good for you!! From what I've read on their website, I don't think your order should be compromised at all. Do give us a critique of the cheese or cheeses you receive!!!


 
I prefer Kutter’s Limburger to their version of Liederkranz and am likely to reorder their Limburger. Their Limburger seems a tad sweet (light in the salt dept.) but that’s better than too salty; I merely add a little salt to the schmear on my bread or cracker.


----------



## sattie (Jan 16, 2008)

I have never heard of or tried this cheese.... hmmmm... Buck, you got me wondering now!!!!


----------



## hentsand (May 28, 2008)

*liederkranz*

PEOPLE WHO THINK THAT LIEDERKRANZ AND PONT L'EVECQUE (AND LIMBURGER) ARE "STINKY" CHEESES ARE BUYING, EATING, USING CHEESES THAT HAVE "AGED".  WHEN THOSE CHEESES ARE YOUNG, THEY HAVE NO PRONOUNCED ODOR.  AS THEY GET OLDER, THEY DEVELOP AN AMMONIATED AROMA AND THE RIND GETS HARD.  THE CLOSEST YOU WILL COME TO "LIEDERKRANZ" IS LIMBURGER.  YOU CAN GET IT ONLINE FROM iGOURMET  AND FROM PLACES LIKE ZINGERMANN'S IN ANN ARBOR. WHEN YOU PURCHASE IT, TASTE TEST IT (IF PERMISSIBLE) OR PRESS IT.  IT SHOULD "GIVE" A LITTLE (BUT NOT TOO MUCH) AND REJECT IT IF IT IS HARD.
BORDEN'S NO LONGER MAKES "LIEDERKRANZ".  YOU CANNOT GET IT.

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY LEADS ON DOMESTIC BRIE OR CAMEMBERT?  KOLB LENA CHEESE MADE A DOMESTIC BRIE THAT WAS OUT OF THIS WORLD.  BUT, ALAS, NO LONGER IN EXISTENCE.  ANY LEADS WILL BE APPRECIATED.  HTS.
hentsand@ix.netcom.com


----------



## quicksilver (May 28, 2008)

_ *Oh, how could you???? I'm not kissing you tonight!!!*_
*Or I'll have to stuff GARLIC in my nose.*

_I've never had it; couldn't get past the smell, like busselsprouts, but mom loved it._

_You can have my share. I'll die content anyway!_


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 28, 2008)

Check it out this is my favorite place to get any cheese from any where in the world
igourmet.com - Search Results


----------



## hentsand (May 29, 2008)

YOU'RE ABSOLUTELY CORRECT - iGOURMET IS A GREAT PLACE FOR ONLINE CHEESE PURCHASE.  I USE IT FREQUENTLY.  HOWEVER, I DO PREFER TO VISIT LOCAL CHEESEMONGERS.  SURPRISINGLY, HERE, IN THE NORTHERN MICHIGAN "BOONIES" YOU CAN NOW GET GREAT CHEESES AND ENJOY FINE DINING AT NUMEROUS SITES.  IN PELLSTON - SECOND ONLY TO FLAGSTAFF, ARIZONA, AS THE "COLDEST SPOT IN THE USA" - DINING AT THE LOCAL AIRPORT IS "HAUTE CUISINE" AND THE VILLAGE MARKET - RUN BY A TRANSPLANTED CHICAGOAN - WILL "KNOCK YOUR SOCKS OFF" FOR CHEESES, CHOCOLATES AND FINE FOOD.  HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF PELLSTON, MI?
AS YOU MAY KNOW, LIEDERKRANZ IS MADE NO MORE.  ALTHOUGH LIMBURGER IS A CLOSE SUBSTITUTE, I WAS SEARCHING FOR LOCAL "LIEDERKRANZ-LIKE" CHEESES.  BUT THANKS FOR YOUR TIP.  HENRY T.


----------

